# New DVC - Disney Subforum



## TUGBrian (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok...here is the deal.

Due to overwhelming requests...we have created a subforum underneath "all other timeshare systems" for Disney - DVC specific discussion.

It is available as a link below "all other" on the main page...as well as available through the forum jump feature.

This is how we will test out new forums from now on prior to just adding a new one and extending the length/confusion of the current board topics.

If this forum becomes popular and gets a high amount of traffic/threads...we will assign an official moderator and it will get moved out along with the rest of the main forums.

However you now have your own place to build and grow as requested.

Enjoy!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 10, 2008)

I have two words to everyone....."Welcome Home"


----------



## icydog (Mar 10, 2008)

*Thanks, thanks and thanks!! Well done!! *


----------



## icydog (Mar 10, 2008)

*Setting up a poll on DVC forum*

Hi Tug Improvements, 

Thanks for the suggestion you made on the DVC forum. I would like to start a poll as to where our DVC members own. I looked  up how to accomplish this in the faqs center but it says a staff member has to initiate a poll. Can you pls help? Thanks again for the forum!
Marylyn


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 10, 2008)

yes...a moderator or admin has to create the poll...just post up the info you want in it and one of us will make it happen for you!


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks, Brian!


----------



## lprstn (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't own DVC points, all though I want to, DH just won't give in.  The stubborn bugger, oh well, I can live vacariously through all of you....Congrats on the forum!

See my Avatar of the Disney Wonder...wish I was back on it!


----------



## JudyS (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks, Brian!  Great idea!




Steamboat Bill said:


> I have two words to everyone....."Welcome Home"


 Welcome Home to you too, Bill!




lprstn said:


> I don't own DVC points, all though I want to, DH just won't give in.  The stubborn bugger, oh well, I can live vacariously through all of you....Congrats on the forum!
> 
> See my Avatar of the Disney Wonder...wish I was back on it!


Lprstn, have you tried talking him into just a small points package?  You can buy as little as 25 points if you buy resale, and you get all sorts of perks.  The annual pass discount is especially valuable.

My DH bought me my DVC contract as a 10th anniversary gift.  You could try telling him you want a DVC for your next anniversary, or there might not be an anniversary after that.


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Once you own at DVC everything else will seem subpar. The only problem is DVC pts are like potato chips. Once you start using them you will have to have more. I have 12 contracts, at four different resorts, now.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 15, 2008)

You wanted a DVC forum.  We created a DVC forum.   Place your DVC discussions there, please.


----------

